# Another Paramedic Shot



## DT4EMS (May 20, 2008)

source:
http://www.bnd.com/news/crime/story/345437.html

Paramedic shot while transporting patient in ESL
BY CAROLYN SMITH
News-Democrat

WASHINGTON PARK --
Police were searching for three suspects Monday night in the shooting of a MedStar Ambulance worker who was transporting one of two brothers wounded in a shooting.

Police are looking for a late-model, red Grand Am they believe the suspects were in.

The worker, whose name was not released Monday night, was airlifted to St. Louis University Hospital. The two brothers, whose names also were being withheld, were being treated at Kenneth Hall Regional Hospital, where East St. Louis police had secured the perimeter. The ambulance worker was listed to be in serious condition. He was hit in the left arm, and the bullet traveled through and into his chest, Washington Park Police Chief Calvin Hammonds said. No conditions were available on the brothers, who know the shooters, Hammonds said.
...............................................................................................................

Here is a little more on it. Apparently they shot the driver of the ambulance during transport............ Sad   

http://www.ksdk.com/news/news_article.aspx?storyid=146526


----------



## Jon (May 20, 2008)

That really stinks - what a way to celebrate EMS week.

Just a reminder that everything can change in a moment.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (May 21, 2008)

My thoughts and prayers to the family and friends........-_-


----------



## mark111 (May 22, 2008)

My thoughts and prayers for the famlies.  On the same thought body armor should be made mandatory for all first responders.


----------



## Jon (May 28, 2008)

Update:
http://www.emsresponder.com/article/article.jsp?siteSection=1&id=7627


> http://www.emsresponder.com/article/article.jsp?siteSection=1&id=7627
> *EMT Recounts Illinois Ambulance Ambush*
> 
> 
> ...


<SNIP>


So... she drove, and perhaps left no one in the back? OMG.. that is probably against PROTOCOL. do you think she'll get in trouble?


----------



## jazminestar (May 28, 2008)

my brother is cop in a area called jennings which is close to esl........the ems workers usually don't respond to calls without police escort because gang violence is so bad out there......

:sad:sad sad sad.....prayers and good thoughts to the driver and his family


----------



## mikeylikesit (May 29, 2008)

my prayers are with them.


----------



## Jon (May 29, 2008)

jazminestar said:


> my brother is cop in a area called jennings which is close to esl........the ems workers usually don't respond to calls without police escort because gang violence is so bad out there......
> 
> :sad:sad sad sad.....prayers and good thoughts to the driver and his family


well... it seems they had PD on the scene, but who really needs a PD escort to the hospital?


----------



## wolfwyndd (May 29, 2008)

> On the same thought body armor should be made mandatory for all first responders.


You're absolutely correct. . . . . for SOME jurisdictions.


----------



## Summit (May 29, 2008)

Jon said:


> Update:
> 
> <SNIP>
> 
> ...




You aren't being serious... are you Jon?


----------

